# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Jay Culter has entered the Ironman

## Shredz

Found this link off of Musclemag's site. 

Jay Cutler has entered the Ironman Feb 15, 2003

Who do you think is going to come out on top???

----------


## bigtraps

I really like Jay...Would love to see him and the rest of the big boys, some day.

----------


## Pheedno

Where can you see a complete list of competitors?

----------


## palme

I read that flex and cormier are going also. Ironman might become a really good contest!

----------


## Shredz

> _Originally posted by Pheedno_ 
> *Where can you see a complete list of competitors?*


Pulled this from the webpage, not sure on any other competitors that are for sure entering.

Ernie Taylor, Ahmad Haidar and Quincy Taylor, the third, fourth and fifth place finishers, respectively, in '02, say they will be back on stage, as will Melvin Anthony, who finished second Cormier in '01.

Other top stars on the competitor's list as of January 1, 2003, include Darrem Charles, J.D. Dawadu, Johnnie Jackson, Tommi (Glutezilla) Thorvildsen, Tevita Aholelei and Troy Alves, the '02 USA Heavyweight champion.

----------


## malidfa

I was just at Milos Sarcev site & he is saying he has photos of Jay at eight weeks out 279lbs ripped,he is going to look awsome!!!

----------


## Expendable

my opinion, but I think Jay has the overall best build. He's got all the size with out the gut... He will be Mr Olympia... I guess it's just a matter of when.

----------


## calidude

JAY WILL DOMINATE ALL

----------


## Big_Dan

Yeah but he doesn't have as wide a back as ronnie. Ronnie will reign as it seems that the judges could give two shits about his gut. With all else ruled out, ronnie is better than jay - and beats him hard at the back double bi.

----------


## Decoder

Not this time. Big D.

----------


## Expendable

Ronnie is getting near the end. I think it's near time he retires.

----------


## calidude

> _Originally posted by Big_Dan_ 
> *Yeah but he doesn't have as wide a back as ronnie. Ronnie will reign as it seems that the judges could give two shits about his gut. With all else ruled out, ronnie is better than jay - and beats him hard at the back double bi.*



The judges at the S.O.S. thought it mattered when they announced that Gunter won over Ronnie  :Smilie:

----------

